# Bangkok district to live



## Datebayo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am still contemplating in which are to live in Bangok for 1 year. I know for certain that I do not want to live in the busy silom or sukhumit area. So I came down to these three district to choose from. Anyone can mention some details about these neighboorhoods and your preference?

1. Ladprao/Pahonyothin/ari
2. Higher sukhumvit, Onnut and further. What about Udomsuk, not much info on the internet about this new developing neighboorhood with the new BTS line.
3. rathadaphisek

So which of these area's do you prefer to live, and why.

Thank you.


----------

